# cockateil



## JordanG (May 23, 2011)

hey everyone i found a lost cocketiel today he is tame and very cute. will post pics of him up tomorrow. i think he is a boy and named him Percy. We may keep him if we cant find his owner.


----------



## lizardloco (May 23, 2011)

Good onya, you should teach her some tricks.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

lol same here in tassie 
dad breeds them lol
but he found one and we put an add in the paper and a lady came over after she rang and it was the owner and she told us to keep it and gave us a cage and seed and stuff lol


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 23, 2011)

pythonlover123 said:


> hey everyone i found a lost cocketiel today he is tame and very cute. will post pics of him up tomorrow. i think he is a boy and named him Percy. We may keep him if we cant find his owner.



Apart from surgical sexing, the only way to tell if it is boy or girl is that at about 3 to 6 months of age the males will start to call for females with a long sort of chirbilling sound, the females do not do this & is a males mating call.

Wether it is boy or girl & owner comes to collect, enjoy because they are a great little bird. If it is tame & you can get it out inside the house without it escaping do so & see if it is that quiet that it comes back to you. It may be a handraised one & in that case it will be a champ becuase they will recognise humans as parents & a part of the flock due to being handraised.

Have fun
Ian


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

there are alot of ways of sexing by telling the space between the bones on the out side of where the egg comes out and visual sexing 
if you post up a pic my dad may be able to tell you from the colouring


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 23, 2011)

Tassie I bred them for years, & the wishbone thing works for lovebirds, the female lovebirds wishbone is a bit wider than a male, but all my years of breeding birds this is the only type that this works on.
With the Quarrion you can sometimes tell from the stripe under their wing, but once again this is only retained by females & may be lacking in some colour form EG: pied.
We did a few times do the wedding ring trick, but only used this as a giude, but amazingly it was mostly correct.
the only exact way to tell a male quarrion is the chirbilling or surgical sexing or DNA test.

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Tassie I bred them for years, & the wishbone thing works for lovebirds, the female lovebirds wishbone is a bit wider than a male, but all my years of breeding birds this is the only type that this works on.
> With the Quarrion you can sometimes tell from the stripe under their wing, but once again this is only retained by females & may be lacking in some colour form EG: pied.
> We did a few times do the wedding ring trick, but only used this as a giude, but amazingly it was mostly correct.
> the only exact way to tell a male quarrion is the chirbilling or surgical sexing or DNA test.
> ...



Wedding ring trick? as in hanging of a piece of string?


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 23, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Wedding ring trick? as in hanging of a piece of string?



Exactly right, the old time wives tale & I was just asking my wife if she could remember if it worked & from what she can remember it proved right everytime!!!!!

Tassie it was 10 years or so ago I was breeding birds & thats how we did it then.
maybe there has been new found information.

Cheers
Ian.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

well if there is a pic my dad said he should be able to tell the sex 
my dad knows his stuff lol
he is the president of the Tasmanian bird club 
and we have to many birds here to count i am not trying to put you down but dad knows what he is doing


----------



## LizardLady (May 23, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> ... enjoy because they are a great little bird.



Hah! SOMETIMES!!! Our little girl is really the boss of this household - until she makes too much noise and I just say "snake food"... she shuts up pretty quick then!

Seriously, Ian's right, they are fun creatures (most of the time!), but can be a little "protective" of certain people... For example, she's "technically" my bird, but she ADORES my hubby... But, she'll nip at him (never draws blood, but I'm sure she comes close) and not me... She talks to people when they come in, knocks on her door when someone comes (I know there's someone here when she does that!), sometimes "rings" milli-seconds before the phone will ring, answers "hello" when we press the button to answer a call, gives smooch noises, LOVES company, and screeches the house down if we walk out of the room! Separation anxiety for sure! 

Mate, if you find the owner of this bird, they will be extremely grateful, then go and get your own! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Hah! SOMETIMES!!! Our little girl is really the boss of this household - until she makes too much noise and I just say "snake food"... she shuts up pretty quick then!
> 
> Seriously, Ian's right, they are fun creatures (most of the time!), but can be a little "protective" of certain people... For example, she's "technically" my bird, but she ADORES my hubby... But, she'll nip at him (never draws blood, but I'm sure she comes close) and not me... She talks to people when they come in, knocks on her door when someone comes (I know there's someone here when she does that!), sometimes "rings" milli-seconds before the phone will ring, answers "hello" when we press the button to answer a call, gives smooch noises, LOVES company, and screeches the house down if we walk out of the room! Separation anxiety for sure!
> 
> ...


 yep i agree with all of that


----------



## JordanG (May 23, 2011)

i already have one of my own he is a real ratbag lol


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

cool so what colour is the one you found?
like the mutation grey, pied, whiteface?


----------



## JordanG (May 23, 2011)

just the normal ones


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

Greys then dad will tell ya the sex if ya put up pics if you want


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 23, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> well if there is a pic my dad said he should be able to tell the sex
> my dad knows his stuff lol
> he is the president of the Tasmanian bird club
> and we have to many birds here to count i am not trying to put you down but dad knows what he is doing



Cheers Tassie,
I thought that I did too, but we will have to agree to disagree LOL.

We handraised many Cockatiels/Quarrions through the 90's era & they can become so attached to a handler it is not funny.
We had many that depends on who raised it the most my wife or myself, they would attach themselves mostly to that sex gender & would be a bit agravated the other way.

They are very quick learners & would pick up on everything that intrigued them.
We sold one to a pub friend that would take the bird to work at the pub & spend so much time at the pub, the bird that is, that when it heard the phone ring it would say HELLO HOTEL ETON.

We could tell many bird stories about our times breeding,handraising them etc without even going into some of the exotics we bred & handraised. One even went sailing on a sailboat! Another on a trip around Aussie!

We don't hear of many bird thingo's on this forum, maybe thats good as I could never stop & it might bring back too many old feelings.

Cheers
Ian



Tassie97 said:


> Greys then dad will tell ya the sex if ya put up pics if you want



If I can get Paula to find some old pics of ours & put em up, can your dad tell us what sex???


----------



## Tassie97 (May 23, 2011)

It all depends on the mutations I don't really know much about birds but I am pretty sure dad could if there are the right wing shots and to look at the tail baring but let's just get over this and not cause a dispute 

I hope the bird goes to a home that it is well looked after in 

Over and out .


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 23, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> It all depends on the mutations I don't really know much about birds but I am pretty sure dad could if there are the right wing shots and to look at the tail baring but let's just get over this and not cause a dispute
> 
> I hope the bird goes to a home that it is well looked after in
> 
> Over and out .



Mate that is exactly what I said earlier, & the tail & wing barring is only applicable once they have had thier first moult at about 3 to 6 months of age as it only the female that retains it, which by then young males should be starting to chirble for females.

I will see if I can get paula to post some pics anyway.
No probs Tassie I am not wanting to cause conflict, just sort out truth is all.

we should hopefully be able to find some good pics for those interested, & I don't know if they even have this quality avail today.

Cheers
Ian








Hi Tassie,
here is a few pics of some of the quarrions we used to breed, as you can see there are different markings between some ie: pied or pied/pearl & the markings under the wing or tail are not shown, so a jugdement cannot be made from this. The wing colour on a male carrying pearl will fill in with age & show only the pied colour.So how you can tell a male before it is 6 months age is beyond me, apart from the wedding ring.

This paticular line of Quarrions were a speciality of mine & I don't know if this form or colour is even sought after anymore. I won a few prize shows with one of these.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Tassie97 (May 26, 2011)

second one in has a cracker horse shoe 
yeah dad has all the mutations and has also won shows lol


----------



## Asharee133 (May 26, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Mate that is exactly what I said earlier, & the tail & wing barring is only applicable once they have had thier first moult at about 3 to 6 months of age as it only the female that retains it, which by then young males should be starting to chirble for females.
> 
> I will see if I can get paula to post some pics anyway.
> No probs Tassie I am not wanting to cause conflict, just sort out truth is all.
> ...


all look male to me, looking at the cheeks


----------



## Tassie97 (May 26, 2011)

pearl is hen and one on right last pic is male says dad if he could see tails of the others he could tell he said and he also said if ya wanna sell the horseshoe ... lol but we have to many


----------

